# Dario dario - Scarlet Badis and Chocolate Gourami



## Krishs Bettas (20 Nov 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Can someone tells if you can keep these 2 fish together please,
and if they would be safe with shrimp?


----------



## andyh (20 Nov 2010)

if i had to guess i would say yes.

I have both albeit it separate tanks by chance not planned.
As long as your tank is well planted you should not have a problems i reckon


----------



## dw1305 (21 Nov 2010)

Hi all,
They have similar requirements in lots of ways, they both need well established tanks with lots of cover, some live food  and very high water quality. The Chocolate Gourami(s) are probably more difficult as they are "black water" fish, and a lot of experienced fish breeders have struggled with them. _Dario dario_ also likes cooler water than the Chocolate Gourami(s), and also tolerates much higher GH/KH.They will both eat shrimps, although probably not enough RCS quickly enough to exterminate them.

I think Matt (and George? in PFK) have both kept/keep Chocolate Gourami.

Your main difficulty with _Dario dario_ may be finding a female, as almost all the ones you see for sale are male.
Details here: <http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Sphaerichthys&species=osphromenoides&id=84> & <http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Dario&species=dario&id=41>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## a1Matt (22 Nov 2010)

I've kept dario dario (sadly only for a few weeks before a heater failure finished them off) and also choc gourami (which I keep at the moment, journal in sig.)

+1 for everything that Darrel said. Spot on advice.

From personal experience...
Chocs will not eat fully grown dwarf shrimp or even juvies (it is entertaining watching the shrimp successfully ward off the gourami by waving their antenna at them), but they will snack on the smallest shrimplets, so I would only add chocs if you have a well established shrimp colony beforehand.

Chocs are great snail eaters too. Neritina Netalensis are too big\tough for them, but anything smaller is fair game.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (22 Nov 2010)

Do you think a pair will be okay in a 60litre if i change the water twice a week?


----------



## a1Matt (22 Nov 2010)

I had 4 dario dario in a 160l and they were very territorial... I expect 2 in a 60l will be OK but only if the tank is constructed in such a way that they can have their own territories.   Best to read up on them to double check what I am saying is correct!


----------



## nayr88 (22 Nov 2010)

I've seen the dario dario on ebay from a seller that has a lot of apisto's they look great and if you get your shrimps in and breeding before you add the dario's they'd never catch up with them. Have you got a seller in mind or have you seen the fleabay ones?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Nov 2010)

I am getting them off ebay or my local maidenhead .


----------

